# C-Sections Illegal



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

My wife will be delivering our 1st baby in February 2015, prenatal care is going well. But when I asked, out of curiosity, if its possible to have a "Scheduled" C-Section, the ObGyn got very defensive, and said she would lose her license if she performed a C-section without permission. Of course I wasn't asking her to "perform without permission", I was just curious if it could be scheduled. She went on to say that C-Sections can be performed ONLY if emergency, and must get permission from an Ethics Board. I informed her that many, if not most, doctors in the US prefer doing C-Section deliveries because overall the risks for baby delivery are much less than natural birth...........but mother recovery is longer. 
I've not insisting on a scheduled C-section delivery, but just wondering if anyone else has heard that its against Philippine law for doctors to perform.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't know about illegal but most countries won't perform elective csections. Csections are for either emergencies or when there is known risk to mother or child.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in Europe C section as a non emergency proceedure it frowned apon. If you have it done privately I guess you can have done what you like as long as it's not unethical. In the UK having it done for costmetic reasons has coined the phrase of being to posh to push. I would suggest that to have the procedure carried out in the Philippines you would need to approach the right people. I can't immagine you couldn't have it done in a private clinic.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not illegal. My sis in law had first one by c section due to problems in labor And high blood pressure. Second birth was Scheduled c section because of first one and Most times docs do second one sort of standard if there's a first one. Was Manila at a public hospital. She was insured thru work.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the comments...........I was leaning toward a "scheduled" C-section, mainly because of the high mortality rate here in the Philippines............I read recently it was 1 of the worst in all Asia. Then the doctor informed me that she had 30 deliveries in last few days, and 16 of them were C-section. That's over 50%..........what I failed to ask her, were ALL 16 C-sections "emergency" ?
Well, as long as prenatal tests are all going well, we will probably go with natural birth.
Thanks again


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

It is NOT illegal, and I know a couple of Ob Gyns !!!

if the doctor is saying it is illegal, it is illegal from the church's point of view, I believe

The church wants everything natural, and anything else is considered illegal

Change the Doctor

Oh, there are a lot of Ob Gyns in PH, who are conscious objectors, even refusing to Terminate Serious Pregnancy, because the religious beliefs sometimes override the right thing to do

Especially those into the INC flock !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

George6020 said:


> Thanks for the comments...........I was leaning toward a "scheduled" C-section, mainly because of the high mortality rate here in the Philippines............I read recently it was 1 of the worst in all Asia. Then the doctor informed me that she had 30 deliveries in last few days, and 16 of them were C-section. That's over 50%..........what I failed to ask her, were ALL 16 C-sections "emergency" ?
> Well, as long as prenatal tests are all going well, we will probably go with natural birth.
> Thanks again


Considering where we are George, your concerns are well founded. Back home though, doctors used to do far too many C-section as a way of making more $$$ through the insurance companies. 

No surgical procedure is without risk and that would include a C-section. Here in the Philippines there is more chance of post-op infection for three reasons. Competency of the doctor and surgical staff, instruments being cleaned with soap and water rather than in an autoclave to insure they are "sterile", and the bandaged suture line becoming infected due to the natural humidity here and the resulting bacteria growth on the skin in that area.

In all honesty, I'd *shop* around for a different OB doctor. Find one that has a lot of experience and that is on staff or is able to use a large medical center in your area--and use natural, vaginal child birth with a C-section as the doctors last choice in the event the baby or mother is in distress. Although hard to find here, you need a good doctor that is willing and able to put together a good birthing plan that fits your needs and not only the doctors ideas or way of doing things. 
For locating a good doctor, you might try using The Filipino Doctor website.


Best Of Luck and advance congratulations.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

George: where are you located ???


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If you look at major hospital's websites, you can often find the prices for the various birth scenarios, including scheduled c-section, which is cheaper than emergency.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> George: where are you located ???


 I'm about 2 hours south of Cebu City, near Carcar City. The doctor has practices in Chong Hua and Cebu Doc, but comes to Carcar city 1-2 times per week. She is a real talker, informing us all about her membership on the Ethics Board, Research Committee, while also teaching in Cebu City. She has completed numerous seminars in Australia, Thailand, and Singapore. Personally, my experience with "talkers" is that tend to fabricate their stories the more they talk.........so since all tests and checkups are good, I have some time to start researching for others.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

can't help you in Cebu 

Start looking and switch to another doctor ASAP, is my advice !

PS, a lot of seminars attended by Doctors and all are sponsored holidays by Pharmaceutical companies, though a few doctors have spent out of pocket to do fellowship overseas.

The latter, I trust more !!


----------



## Cherry La Chica (Nov 4, 2014)

As much as possible they want a normal delivery, C-section if only emergency, or if the mother really needs it, for example the baby is breech or too big.. that's the only time doctor will allow since doctors wont allow you to have vaginal birth if your baby is breech, Most doctors will NOT perform an elective c-section on someone that has no medical reason to have it.

Why would you like your wife to have C-section? C-section i think is more complicated... healing process is loooong.. compared to normal delivery where 1-2 days after the mother can already go home and will be able to do things normally.. Theres pros and cons.. natural birth, they said it will hurt while doing it, but after birth the healing process is already ok no more hurt... but C-section no hurt much like normal delivery, but healing process will be very hurt and it will take couple of months to heal.

I know some girls who prefer C-section than natural birth because they are scared that their vagina will get big after giving birth, but there is no truth to that it's a MYTH. Women's body are designed to give birth to babies. Every after natural birth vaginas are usually stitched back, and when it's healed it's back again to normal tightness. Plus the muscles it can be solved with Kegels exercise. Everything will be back to normal.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cherry La Chica said:


> As much as possible they want a normal delivery, C-section if only emergency, or if the mother really needs it, for example the baby is breech or too big.. that's the only time doctor will allow since doctors wont allow you to have vaginal birth if your baby is breech, Most doctors will NOT perform an elective c-section on someone that has no medical reason to have it.
> 
> Why would you like your wife to have C-section? C-section i think is more complicated... healing process is loooong.. compared to normal delivery where 1-2 days after the mother can already go home and will be able to do things normally.. Theres pros and cons.. natural birth, they said it will hurt while doing it, but after birth the healing process is already ok no more hurt... but C-section no hurt much like normal delivery, but healing process will be very hurt and it will take couple of months to heal.
> 
> I know some girls who prefer C-section than natural birth because they are scared that their vagina will get big after giving birth, but there is no truth to that it's a MYTH. Women's body are designed to give birth to babies. Every after natural birth vaginas are usually stitched back, and when it's healed it's back again to normal tightness. Plus the muscles it can be solved with Kegels exercise. Everything will be back to normal.


that's a bit too much for me to absorb  :behindsofa:

Thanks for the write up, for the majority of the male species who lurk around here ..


----------

